# wer wird handball wm



## umutderboss (19 Jan. 2009)

leute was denkt ihr werden wir deutschen es schaffen den titel zu verteidigen ?
oder welches land glaubt ihr gewinnt dieses jahr?:thumbup:


----------



## Buterfly (20 Jan. 2009)

Also auch wenn ich's unseren Jungs wünsche, denk ich nicht, dass sie es diesmal wieder schaffen.

Ich denke Spanien ist ein heißer Tip, haben ne ziemlich starke Mannschaft.

Und ansonsten die üblichen "Verdächtigen"


----------

